# Residence permit



## Waleedkhan44 (Aug 15, 2017)

Hi.when none eu marry with eu partner in any eu country.
Later both they get residence permit 
For none eu five years residence card.
For eu partner for ever residence slip or card.
If non eu move with partner to partner country. And live more than six months there .with out doing any job.
Can they both go back where they get residence
Card.
Is residence card valid for both?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

For the EU rules on this, take a look here: Family reunification in the EU: your family's residence rights - Your Europe

Or, go to the europa.eu website and select the language you are most comfortable with. Look for "Life and Business in the EU" and then "Living Abroad" (or the equivalents in your language). There should be a section that explains the EU rights of family members of an EU national.

The one caution you will notice there is that the host country (country of residence) may insist on the EU resident having some "reason" for their residence in the country before they will grant automatic residence rights to a spouse or other family members. The exact requirements vary from one country to the next.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

